

We are hiring Software Developers in sunny Fort Lauderdale, Florida! - hcolon
http://www.fameinc.com/about/careers/#op-56205-senior-software-developer
Senior Software Developers needed for growing Higher Education client in sunny Fort Lauderdale! Strong knowledge of MS SQL Server design and programming. Expert Knowledge of standard Web-related languages&#x2F;specifications, including: HTML, CSS and XML. Strong knowledge of sophisticated Web user interfaces with complex controls and AJAX techniques. Must have excellent communication skills and experience with Agile development methodologies preferred.
======
sctb
Please see the FAQ
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
regarding job posts.

